# I have a few questions about the chocolate.



## SoleSurvivor (Nov 7, 2006)

Only want answers from those who have it. Can you use any regular headphones, or do you have to buy special ones, just for the chocolate.???


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Headphones are headphones so has long as they fit the headphones jack they will work but I have never seen any type that are for chololate.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1996157,00.asp

excerpt>


> Budget $15 for a 3.5mm adapter with a built-in mic to let you use your own music-player headphones, $40 for Sony earclip headphones, or $100 for a Bluetooth stereo headset; $30 for the kit to sync music with your PC, and between $15 and $99 for a memory card, depending on size.


----------



## SoleSurvivor (Nov 7, 2006)

So you can use any normal pair of Head phones lying around? One more question...Do you have to buy anything to let you download music, or is it already to use in the phone,, at no cost, except for buying music?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

SoleSurvivor said:


> So you can use any normal pair of Head phones lying around?


Yes, the normal type of audio jack you would see on an MP3 player or on computer speakers. Like this:












SoleSurvivor said:


> One more question...Do you have to buy anything to let you download music, or is it already to use in the phone,, at no cost, except for buying music?


There is a Verizon V-Cast music store, I am pretty sure it is on your phone. Other than that I don't know much about it.


----------



## SoleSurvivor (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone, I really apreciate it.


----------

